# Reset/turn on Suunto Core



## Creosote

Yesterday the display on my Suunto Core Black went completely blank. I was pressing the backlight on when it happened.

I have tried to remove the battery, but nothing happens.

So my question is: How do I turn the watch ON. 

It's only been about 1-2 months since I changed the battery.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum... sorry to hear about your core. 

First you could try to hold down the 4 buttons as if you were trying to get to the main menus. Upper Left, Lower Left, Upper Right, Lower Right... all at the same time.

Also I would probably try a new battery. I know its only been a few months, but you never know.


----------



## Creosote

Jeff_C said:


> Welcome to the forum... sorry to hear about your core.
> 
> First you could try to hold down the 4 buttons as if you were trying to get to the main menus. Upper Left, Lower Left, Upper Right, Lower Right... all at the same time.
> 
> Also I would probably try a new battery. I know its only been a few months, but you never know.


I have tried the "4-button" method, but nothing happens. I dont think it is because of the battery, it havn't shown the normal signs of a nearly empty battery. But I will still buy a new battery tomorrow.

It's my second Core, with the first one I had problems with one of the buttons, so Suunto replaced it :think:


----------



## Jeff_C

3rd time may be a charm .

Sorry to hear that. Was this newer one one of the newer hardware and software sets?


----------



## Creosote

Jeff_C said:


> 3rd time may be a charm .
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Was this newer one one of the newer hardware and software sets?


I don't know if it was one of the newer, but proberly not.


----------



## GEODE HUNTER

*I agree with Jeff. My money is on the battery being bad. Good Luck;-)*


----------



## gaijin

+1 for a new battery :-!


----------



## Creosote

Well, maybe I should have seen it coming, but now I have learned it.

What watchuseek says, is always right!

(a new battery brought life back to my watch :-! )


----------



## Jeff_C

Cool! Enjoy the watch!


----------

